# The Hippies Are Near Here!



## slowp (Jun 24, 2011)

The Rainbow Family is back. A division of them came here in 2005. I had just returned after my years of exile. My first re-entry into the little grocery store was that weekend. I was thinking how the demographic of this little community had changed. The store was full of people in Goth attire with many piercings. It turned out that The Mutants, which were an offshoot of the Rainbow Family were having a gathering up the Cispus River. Some friends and I wanted to go see a meteor shower and headed up to a lookout. We had to go through a checkpoint to get there. 

That night, even though we were quite a ways from the campout, we heard their drumming.

Now the main Rainbow Gathering is happening to the south of here. I'd like to go gawk, but the road over the top is not open. Sounds like parking will be a mess. Maybe it is best to stay away...

Rainbow Family digging Gifford-Pinchot site | The Columbian


----------



## nw axe man (Jun 24, 2011)

From talking to our local LEOs it does sound wise to stay away. I remember when they came into the store by the droves. Not too much for clothing or bodily hygiene. I guess I missed the part where the USFS misinformed the public to freak them out. I'm glad for lots of snow this year.


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 24, 2011)

We don't have that on the right coast. Our parties are Thug and Rave.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 24, 2011)

If there's one thing I hate more than hippies, it's a lot of hippies. Sounds like a good time to grab the loudest Homelite you can find and go cut some firewood right by em


----------



## paccity (Jun 24, 2011)

need to get eric cartman on the case.


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 24, 2011)

Meh. Outside of probably still livin off" the man" they're just a bunch of people who forgot to leave the 60's. Hell I was there, just don't remember much of it.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 24, 2011)

About 1/3 of my "clique" got into the festival scene a few years back, Bonnaroo, burning man, pretty lights, yadda yadda yadda. It really changed them, a few of the girls completely adopted the lifestyle, well the wearing stupid clothes and getting high on lsd and and xtc along with the plethora of other mind altering substances that are all over those gatherings. One chick was putting pics on face book of some logging and how terrible it was. It was a tract that I had cut LOLOL. I go her to admit that if people want all the creature comforts of life today that logging had to take place. . .

Damn hippies. .


----------



## slowp (Jun 24, 2011)

paccity said:


> need to get eric cartman on the case.



But THEY KILLED CHEF! THOSE %^$#@*&%! A different plan of attack will be needed.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm sure Cartman would come back the second time with much more fire power & plan. That would make a good 2nd episode..


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 24, 2011)

We could get Ted Nugent on the case, he's like walking talking hippie repellant


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 24, 2011)

We have been getting some of those clowns processed through the system. Mostly starting with traffic violations, then on to theft, meth and pot. A couple punks tried to organize some sort protest "sit in" thing and got lumped up by the local thugs. The females are the worst, they reek, clothes rotting off their maggotty selves. They stood up in court and chanted, the judge was not amused, 90 days for for contempt.


----------



## slowp (Jun 24, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> We have been getting some of those clowns processed through the system. Mostly starting with traffic violations, then on to theft, meth and pot. A couple punks tried to organize some sort protest "sit in" thing and got lumped up by the local thugs. The females are the worst, they reek, clothes rotting off their maggotty selves. They stood up in court and chanted, the judge was not amused, 90 days for for contempt.



Are they heading this way? Yuckers. Luckily it is in Skamania County and not ours. Skamania County isn't very prosperous though. 
It grosses me out that they dig latrines. That many people=a lot of yucky stuff. I'd like to spy on their gathering, but I don't want to get close.

I will volunteer for the Eric Cartman mission.


----------



## paccity (Jun 24, 2011)

lord knows some of the things i've done , lifestyles to each his own. i don't like there ideals.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 25, 2011)

Where do those people live between Rainbow Gatherings? I can't help but think there's a Secret Hippy Wintering Ground in Mexico, and a Secret Hippy Graveyard somewhere.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 25, 2011)

We used to get hippies, then Dead Heads and later Phish Heads, and of course bums, junkies, meth heads and plain criminals. They all use drugs and booze, steal everything that is not bolted down (and some stuff that is), a leave one hell of a big mess. Broken down old buses, oil, sewage from black water tanks, garbage and stench. The human feces and sewage was the worst. Everyone stinks even little kids. 

A couple of years ago I was BBQing at a Pop Warner game where this 5 year old girl was just hanging out near the food. I asked the girl where her mom was and she said her mom went into town early that morning and told her to beg for food when she got hungry. Naturally I called the PD. They told me a bunch of Dead heads were in town and parking their buses around the park at night and this girl was one of them. Yeah she stunk too. The poor kid doesn't stand a chance living with all the drugs and booze.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 25, 2011)

I gotta admit I remember real Hippies, and even to tolerating a few that were cool.

The new "Hippies" have absolutely no class, and give the term "Filthy Hippie" a really bad name.
Nothing but human refuse, and parasites.

Good luck with 'em Patty. If ya suddenly channel Cartman, and go on a Hippie curb stomping rampage, it's understood.
I hope like hell they aren't soiling your huckleberry grounds...for thier sake.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Gologit (Jun 25, 2011)

We see a lot of the same thing over here. They cloak themselves in the visible aspects and social attitudes of an era most of them never lived in. They use the "hippy" thing as an excuse for irresponsible behavior.

A bum is a bum. A parasite is a parasite. Dressing in raggy old clothes, ingesting a lot of dope, leaving everywhere they go worse off for their presence, stealing from those better off with the justification that it's a form of material liberation, subjecting their children to the same kind of life and justifying it by saying that "we're trying to re-create the wonderful days of the 60s" doesn't change what they are.

They're not much different than inner-city dwellers who burn down their own neighborhoods as an act of societal defiance and expect the rest of us to understand, condone, and excuse their misdeeds.

I remember the sixties quite well. There are parts of it I'd just as soon forget. Most people who actually lived through that time feel the same way. We really didn't do the world much good. The ones who now carry on with the "hippy" foolishness aren't doing any better.

Okay...end of "old guy rant"...I need more coffee.


----------



## slowp (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm sure, that like a lot of the dressed like biker gang members, there's a few that are hippy re-enactors. There were a bunch trying to live on a commune up near the Canadian boundary in the 70s. Some friends and I went there to visit an aquaintance. It was gross and I wondered where the building inspector was. These folks had tried to settle in the Methow Valley, which is the Siberia of Warshington. They got frozen out. I think their commune failed. It gets cold there too. A few stayed and became what the locals called, dirtbaggers. Because of their kids, a few moved closer to town and quit the life. One of the kids of a not to bad dirtbagger became a suit wearing member of the Republican Party to spite dad. 

I always felt sorry for the dirtbaggers' kids. No running water, and parents didn't seem to care about cleanliness. They have a "Barter Fair"
every year up there. I refuse to go to it.


----------



## Semi-Hex (Jun 25, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> We have been getting some of those clowns processed through the system. Mostly starting with traffic violations, then on to theft, meth and pot. A couple punks tried to organize some sort protest "sit in" thing and got lumped up by the local thugs. The females are the worst, they reek, clothes rotting off their maggotty selves. They stood up in court and chanted, the judge was not amused, 90 days for for contempt.


 
Were we get to feed, bath and cloth them. These people fly, rent cars or hitch hike to get there. They have regulars jobs and etc.
They give hippies a bad name.


----------



## T_F_E (Jun 25, 2011)

12,000 of them are comin to do whatever hippies do near my town. Theres only 500 of us we might need reinforcements.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 25, 2011)

*Rainbow Nightamre*

I had a enough of these freaks when I was still a medic. I was required take bath after being near these filthy creatures:bang: I remember one of the calls too well, three of these idiots tried to climb on the local power generation roof of the dam in town and fell into a service-air hatch,yes they were trying to steal copper wire, they survived, to bad they did not frie:msp_rolleyes:. They had fleas and lice, I had to bathe them in the field with a fire hose to make them safe enough to transport to the local hospital. The worse thing was the hazardous waste they left in the camp ground. I am glad that they stay out of my area:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## slowp (Jun 26, 2011)

T_F_E said:


> 12,000 of them are comin to do whatever hippies do near my town. Theres only 500 of us we might need reinforcements.



Must be overflow. I heard they originally were going to your area and heard there were a lot of mosquitoes.
Hmmph. We have mosquitoes in the morning, and black flies in the afternoon. Clothes might be a good thing.


----------



## Joe46 (Jul 7, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I just read on KOMO news that they just lost one of the participants to a drug overdose:msp_ohmy:
I was just shocked when I read that.


----------



## slowp (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is a "trip report" by a guy who went.

NWHikers.net - View topic - Rainbow Gathering at Skookum Meadows July 1-5, 2011

It actually sounds boring and too crowded for me. But I guess if you live in a city?


----------



## fredmc (Jul 7, 2011)

*#[email protected]!%^&% hippies*

Rainbow family??? rainturd bums if you ask me. Half of em are to high to realize why they became hippies to begin with. They are kinda like the gypsies in Europe with less class.


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 7, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I just read on KOMO news that they just lost one of the participants to a drug overdose:msp_ohmy:
> I was just shocked when I read that.


 
now if only the rest of the lot could get a hold of some good stuff and buy the farm!


----------



## LoggingEngineer (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds like some broadcast burning would take care of a good portion of that problem in Cougar.


----------



## k5alive (Aug 3, 2011)

around here some ''guys'' flopped stuff on trails during thoes gatherings, it helpeduntil they came back to town begging for people to let them out, i dont know if anyone around ocala remembers that.............


----------

